# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Ang Thong feiert seine Helden (25.3. bis 28.3.)

## wein4tler

*Ang Thong feiert seine Helden* 

Von: Björn Jahner | 22.03.15 (Der Farang)

ANG THONG: Von Mittwoch, 25. März bis Samstag, 28. März werden im Chai-Chan-Distrikt in Ang Thong die Helden der Provinz mit der „Tribute to Wiset Chai Chan Heroes Fair“ gewürdigt. Die Provinz Ang Thong liegt in der Zentralregion von Thailand. 

Das Festival findet rund um das Denkmal von Nai Dok und Nai Thong Kaew im Tambon Pai Cham Sil statt.
Mit dem Volksfest werden die beiden *Lokalhelden Nai Dok und Nai Thong Kaew aus Ban Pho Thalay* geehrt, die die Dorfbewohner von Wiset Chai Chan im Kampf gegen die Burmesen während der Ayutthaya-Periode anführten.

Am ersten Festivaltag erweisen die Einwohner den beiden Helden um 7 und 8.30 Uhr ihren Respekt. Am Abend erfolgen Petanque- und Gesangswettbewerbe.
Am Donnerstag, 26. März wird von 14.30 bis 18.30 Uhr eine große Parade veranstaltet, am Abend kulturelle Aufführungen und Tanzwettbewerbe.
Luk-Thung-Gesangswettbewerbe und verschiedene Kulturaufführungen bestimmen den dritten Festivaltag, Freitag, 27. März.
Am Samstag, 28. März werden vormittags Petanque-Wettkämpfe ausgetragen und Boxkämpfe in den Abendstunden.
Für Kurzweil sorgen zudem Konzerte und traditionelle Khon-Maskentänze.
Vor dem Wat Wiset Chai wird zudem eine große Marktmeile mit vielen Verkaufsständen organisiert, an denen thailändische Snacks und OTOP-Produkte (One Tambon One Product) angeboten werden.

----------

